# Smoking Ban passed in Glendale, CA



## Mr. Montecristo

Well the tobacco legislation crippling smokers continues. The City of Glendale, CA just passed a city-wide Smoking Ban. This will go into effect sometime next year. I'm getting tired of these city-wide smoking bans.

The city smoking ban:

On October 7, 2008, the Glendale, CA City Council voted (5-0) to ban smoking in many outdoor areas of the city. The ordinance bans smoking in most public places and in common areas of multi-unit rental housing. 

The ban in Glendale prohibits smoking in/on and within 20 feet from: all city property (except streets and sidewalks); city vehicles and public transportation vehicles; city public transit stations; places of employment; enclosed public places; non-enclosed public places; and common areas of multi-unit rental housing. Some of the areas where smoking is prohibited are authorized to have smoking-permitted areas, subject to regulations. 


:gn:gn:hn:BS


----------



## shrtcrt

No one realizes that bans mean a slow loss of freedoms!


----------



## PaleRider

Mr. Montecristo said:


> Well the tobacco legislation crippling smokers continues. The City of Glendale, CA just passed a city-wide Smoking Ban. This will go into effect sometime next year. I'm getting tired of these city-wide smoking bans.
> 
> The city smoking ban:
> 
> On October 7, 2008, the Glendale, CA City Council voted (5-0) to ban smoking in many outdoor areas of the city. The ordinance bans smoking in most public places and in common areas of multi-unit rental housing.
> 
> The ban in Glendale prohibits smoking in/on and within 20 feet from: all city property (except streets and sidewalks); city vehicles and public transportation vehicles; city public transit stations; places of employment; enclosed public places; non-enclosed public places; and common areas of multi-unit rental housing. Some of the areas where smoking is prohibited are authorized to have smoking-permitted areas, subject to regulations.
> 
> :gn:gn:hn:BS


Wow, will they ever stop? I suppose they will once it is a crime to use tobacco. Idiots!:BS


----------



## MarkinCA

Mr. Montecristo said:


> Well the tobacco legislation crippling smokers continues. The City of Glendale, CA just passed a city-wide Smoking Ban.


Let us not forget who the Glendale City Council members are: Bob Yousefian, Mayor John Drayman, Ara Najarian (a well known personal injury attorney in Glendale), Frank Quintero, and Dave Weaver.

According to their press release, the Glendale Smoking Ordinance begins on Thursday November 6, 2008 and runs through June 30, 2009. In addition to the above:

"Also, the ordinance requires landlords to provide disclosure to a prospective renter, prior to signing a lease, as to the location of possible sources of second-hand smoke, relative to the unit that they are renting.

Starting in January 2009, an ambassador from Neighborhood Services will be visiting businesses, restaurants, and apartment owners to discuss the ordinance. The City will also notify residents and business owners through various forms of public outreach including the City's Government Access channel, GTV6 and the City website. 

City staff will use a gradual approach to enforcement of this ordinance. When complaints are received, staff will educate the parties involved and inform them about the details of the ordinance. In late spring 2009, city staff will begin giving warnings combined with information about the requirements. Citations will be issued to those who continue to knowingly violate the ordinance after being educated and warned by city staff." 

Maybe re-education camps and facilities are next


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

What was it? Oh Yea. Life, Liberty, and the pursuit of trashing other peoples rights if it affects my air or offends me in any way. :hn 



I say let's converge on Glendale:ss and have a national herf, hold the RTDA and have a Big Smoke all at once.:r


----------

